# Thinking of Quitting my "Real" Job



## DGMPhotography (Feb 23, 2016)

I could use some advice from the wise experienced sages here...

I'm not satisfied at all at my current job. The boss and I don't get along/communicate very well and I don't enjoy the work I'm doing. 

I was originally told it would be focused on creative work, but that has been on the backburner to make way for more administrative type things. 

And so I'm thinking of quitting. But I'm afraid of disappointing my boss and the company, and potentially creating a stain on my resume. But when I go to work each morning anxious and unhappy... I don't know if I can keep doing it. 

I do currently have an offer on the table for a part time job with the state. Pay is about double what I make here, and I can work from home/make my own schedule. It would be only up to 29 hours a week, but with the pay difference it would balance out. 

So what do you think? Do you think I should do it? Why? Why not? How would you go about doing it? 

Thanks!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 23, 2016)

Part time, are you sure of 29 hours every week so the pay will be comparable? or could the hours drop? No benefits? Opportunity to get on full time? Sometimes I think govt. jobs that are contracted are for a limited time, at least in my state, they'd be posted for a 2 year project or whatever.

I worked for a county agency for 20+ years working with kids and families. And still, lots of red tape and a busy 'department of redundancy department' as we jokingly called it. Was decent pay and benefits and retirement, and getting on with a county agency did have its advantages, job security, etc. We always said we'd never be out of jobs, there are always kids and families needing the services (and that we'd be just as glad if there weren't).

But anyway, make sure the job would be better than what you'd be leaving and you're not getting into something that will be as lousy as this job. Is this a type of work you want to do long term? Maybe you should keep looking and when you do leave, give your current employer adequate notice - even if you don't plan to ask for references you probably want to leave on good terms.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 23, 2016)

vintagesnaps has great points.
Others to consider are.

Is if this offer isn't a permanent position, having a bunch of short time jobs on a resume doesn't always go over well with future employers.

Working from home can be a great thing. I do with my current position quite often but it does take some self discipline to not waste company time making that quick run to the store on company time.

Now I have been in a similar position as yours and I sat down with my employer and told them exactly where I stood.
I'm not feeling that I'm being employed to my potential and have an opportunity for employment in my field of expertise (add your own reason here) and although I did enjoy working where I was the new employment was better suited to my skills.
I offered to remain on for a month to ease the training of a new person. My employer at the time understood and was quite happy that day to day operations would not slow down due to my training the next person.
We parted on amicable terms and I have been offered a position if I ever decide to return.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 23, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> I do currently have an offer on the table for a part time job with the state. Pay is about double what I make here, and I can work from home/make my own schedule. It would be only up to 29 hours a week, but with the pay difference it would balance out.


If you have line on a job that pays double, yet only requires 3/4 the workload, then you're making out.  leaving you more free time.

I'll never quit a job without another lined up first. Couldn't give a crap what the boss or company would think of it -- granted they'd be lost without me -- but that's their problem.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 23, 2016)

You sometimes gotta take acceptable risks. Life is short, and while I accept its nonsensical to leave a job and have no prospects and we need to work, to live eat etc, the consequences of being miserable far outweigh the consequences of having slightly less money in a happier job.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 23, 2016)

I would proceed with caution.  well thought out...well planned....caution. 

if the position is not a temporary one, it might very well be worth it. 
since the state job is only 29 hours and from home with you making your own schedule, is it possible for you to do both jobs until you make sure the new one is really the better deal?


----------



## Designer (Feb 23, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> I could use some advice from the wise experienced sages here...
> 
> I'm not satisfied at all at my current job. The boss and I don't get along/communicate very well and I don't enjoy the work I'm doing.
> 
> ...


I'll admit to being experienced, but hardly wise.  I've quit jobs that made me continually angry, so I support that.

Several job changes will not affect your resume as much as being fired from one or more of them.

Once you get on with the state you can apply for other jobs that are not available to non-employees.  

Make the jump.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 23, 2016)

You need to look at your health care costs for you/your family based on current gig vs. new position.  If that works then go for it with the new job.  Life is too short to spend 1/3 of your day miserable.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 23, 2016)

"But I'm afraid of disappointing my boss and the company"

Just so you know.  If a company is losing money and they look at their employee list, they just start cutting on what they consider non-essential jobs, irregardless of disappointing their employees.

Does your current job offer any benefits?
Medical, dental, 401k?  What are those benefits worth to you, and what do they cost if you try to obtain them by yourself?
Add that to you current Salary BEFORE and AFTER taxes

then compare it to the 29 hours job, which probably is 29 hours so that it doesn't have to provide benefits.  Then start adding the cost of those benefits that you would have to supplant.
Oh, and don't forget if this is contract /1099 to subtract the taxes you'll have to pay for income, etc.

you might be behind in that pay raise.  
We'd have to know more about all the benefits you currently get, and the job you may move to.

But .. then write down the benefits and risks you'll get with moving to another job.
and once you understand the true value of income then you can make a better decision.


----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2016)

Never feel bad about leaving a job or hurting an employer's "feelings". You have to whats best for you because you can sure bet that a company would fire your ass in a second if it was better for them.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2016)

I just retired from a job after 33 1/2 years at the same place. Jobs like life are what you make of them. They have their ups they have their downs, but  it's what you make of it that counts.  

 Never leave a job without having something else to take place to put money in your pocket and food on your table. Also make sure you're well aware of what this potential new job truly is. Nothing worse than jumping from the frying pan  into the fire.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, yall. 

To clarify...

I do have the option of benefits where I am now, but I don't take them since I'm 22 and still have 4 years left on my dad's insurance. I don't have a family to worry about - just myself. 

My plan is to give my two weeks, and then offer to do free photography for their events (which I was going to do as an employee anyway) as an act of good faith. 

I actually have been working the state job for about two weeks now and I like it. I really like my boss and I can tell that we're going to get along well. I like the work too. As for long term... I emailed her about that today. It would be nice if it's at least a year-long employment.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 23, 2016)

You gave a two week notice and offered to shoot events for free? Why on earth would you do that. At that point you should be charging for your work. You have given them adequate notice that you are leaving, if they see the value you in your photography skills, they should have to pay for it at that point because you are no longer an employee of the company. You need money for your time and wear and tear on your equipment. (Just my 2 cents)


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 23, 2016)

ronlane said:


> You gave a two week notice and offered to shoot events for free? Why on earth would you do that. At that point you should be charging for your work. You have given them adequate notice that you are leaving, if they see the value you in your photography skills, they should have to pay for it at that point because you are no longer an employee of the company. You need money for your time and wear and tear on your equipment. (Just my 2 cents)



Well it's because they originally hired me under the assumption that I would stay for a year. Nothing was signed, though. But because that was their expectation, and I don't want to leave them out to dry, I thought it'd be a nice gesture. Also want a good reference in the future.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 23, 2016)

22 and no big financial obligations like student loans or mortgage?  Definitely a good move to find something you like better now before other responsibilities prevent you from doing what YOU want to do.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 23, 2016)

Might have been better staying for the one year commitment (I don't know if leaving early would get you a good reference or not) then when the first year was up might have been the time to find a different job. No point in staying long term in a job you don't like, but the govt. job sounds currently short term and I don't know that it will be good to have had two jobs where you didn't stay long, maybe it depends on the type of work. Not sure then what/why you were asking if you already gave notice - can't put the cows back in the barn now! lol


----------



## Braineack (Feb 23, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> 22 and no big financial obligations like student loans or mortgage?  Definitely a good move to find something you like better now before other responsibilities prevent you from doing what YOU want to do.



semi topical read: 
29-year-old millennial rips 25-year-old Yelp employee who got fired after complaining about her salary


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 23, 2016)

And when all the awesome TPF advice leaves you more confused, flip a coin, ask your tarot cards, or see a psychic. :giggle:


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 23, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> Well it's because they originally hired me under the assumption that I would stay for a year.


So they were right.
You were going to leave.

So the company had a flat valuation on your skills and figured they could replace you easily.

I've hired people like that.  And you get out of then exactly as you expect.
No disrepect ... just a business thing when you hire younger employees.   Younger employees want more money quickly and the best way of doing that is job jumping.  But jumping too many jobs on a resume also brings up red flags of short employment.  Companies like to keep people on the short term about 3-5 years.  Retraining, etc comes into play of valuation of the job then.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 23, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> And when all the awesome TPF advice leaves you more confused, flip a coin, ask your tarot cards, or see a psychic. :giggle:



Magic 8 Ball - works every time.


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 23, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > And when all the awesome TPF advice leaves you more confused, flip a coin, ask your tarot cards, or see a psychic. :giggle:
> ...


Those have too many "grey area" answers for me.  
I married DH after two weeks on a coin flip. So far, so good.
Just make sure to find one that feels lucky first.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 23, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...



So it must have been heads because he hasn't turned into an a...... tail. lol


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 23, 2016)

Braineack said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > 22 and no big financial obligations like student loans or mortgage?  Definitely a good move to find something you like better now before other responsibilities prevent you from doing what YOU want to do.
> ...



That was a good read.  As someone who held many waitress and bartending jobs to supplement my income until I got established in my field,  I can relate to the author's pov.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 23, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...



Well you need the special TPF variant of the Magic 8 ball of course:

Yes
Entry level DSLR means don't shoot weddings
Your not ready to charge if you ask how much you should
Has bad idea written all over it
Canon Nikon Pentax Sony - Pick whatever floats your boat
Flame on
Don't quit your day job
You call that composition?
Google it
Why are you asking strangers on the internet this quesiton again?
Call your lawyer
Relax.  It's just a lens.
Yes - definitely.
It is certain.
Get a grip
Call your mom
Get over yourself
Snowballs chance in Hades
Insert over the top hyperbole here


----------



## RJC Photo (Feb 23, 2016)

Just make sure you think it through... REALLY think it through. Make a decision then wait a while before acting on it. You dont want to change your mind after you've already quit.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 23, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> Those have too many "grey area" answers for me.
> I married DH after two weeks on a coin flip. So far, so good.
> Just make sure to find one that feels lucky first.


You married Clint Eastwood's son didn't you !!


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 23, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> So it must have been heads because he hasn't turned into an a...... tail. lol


No no. Tails is always yes. I like to go against the grain. :giggle:


astroNikon said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Those have too many "grey area" answers for me.
> ...


:sneaks off to google who Clint Eastwood is:


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2016)

Magic 8 ball my @$$.
Like photography, proper tool for the proper job.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 23, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > So it must have been heads because he hasn't turned into an a...... tail. lol
> ...


OMG

famous movie actor
"Dirty Harry" in 1971
.. you’ve got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > So it must have been heads because he hasn't turned into an a...... tail. lol
> ...



I completely agree...........oh wait...........were not talking about, um, well you know.   My bad, you were talking about flipping a coin.  Never mind.


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 23, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Magic 8 ball my @$$.
> Like photography, proper tool for the proper job.
> View attachment 116461


The only difference between your suggestion and mine, is that I was serious.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 23, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> The only difference between your suggestion and mine, is that I was serious.



Well, not the only difference.  He posted a nice visual aid too.  So there is that.. lol


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 23, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > The only difference between your suggestion and mine, is that I was serious.
> ...


visual aid?

what are we talking about ?


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 23, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> visual aid?
> 
> what are we talking about ?



A social disease that infects your ocular nerve , obviously.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 23, 2016)

The visual aid was a picture of a Ouija board (I think) but I like Robbins' TPF 8 ball myself.

And by the way AstroNikon you're pretty darn smart and make good sense, for all that's worth on a message board sometimes! lol


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 23, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> And by the way AstroNikon you're pretty darn smart and make good sense, for all that's worth on a message board sometimes! lol


Thanks
I had a goodie edukacion,
so I tend to No aknot.


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 23, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > The only difference between your suggestion and mine, is that I was serious.
> ...


Well, "ouiji" can be hard to spell, so I see where he's coming from.

It would have been pretty hard to post examples of all the coins that can be used for a flip. Then I would have had to explain which side was heads and tails for all the foreign coins....so now that I think about it, this might be the best bet so that no one gets confused.....

Yes No Button


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 23, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> Well, "ouiji" can be hard to spell, so I see where he's coming from.



It should be hard to spell, since it means your french kissing a german.  Or something like that.. lol


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 23, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, "ouiji" can be hard to spell, so I see where he's coming from.
> ...


I thought it was when someone pulled your shorts way up on you causing extreme pain ...


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 23, 2016)

I'd like to get back on track here, if possible... haha. 

I did _not _already put in my two weeks. I was talking about my plan to, in case anyone was confused. 

And the problem is I'm _not _easily replaceable, due to the scope of the project. When we interviewed they said they really needed me to stay a year, but now that it's been four months, and the job is nothing like what we originally discussed... I find myself in this situation. That's why I want to still help them post-employee, if possible. 

I'm still waiting to hear back from my govt boss about the duration of the position. I'm doing marketing work for them, and they literally don't have a single marketing person on staff, so I could potentially end up being their permanent marketing person.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Magic 8 ball my @$$.
> ...





robbins.photo said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > The only difference between your suggestion and mine, is that I was serious.
> ...



^^^^^^ What he said.  I detest coin tosses unless there is violence attached to them say as in  a nice football game.  

I much prefer Rock, Paper, Scissors,  Lizard, Spock myself.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> I'd like to get back on track here, if possible... haha.
> 
> I did _not _already put in my two weeks. I was talking about my plan to, in case anyone was confused.
> 
> ...


Track, what track.  This isn't something we can decide for you.  You must make your own decision and accept the responsibility for how ever it turns out.  Others have already given you their thoughts.  Now YOU must decide.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 23, 2016)

Quit your job, buy an air mattress, pack up  your camera gear, get in your car and drive around the country for 6 months visiting every relative, friend and acquaintance you've ever had.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 23, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> I'd like to get back on track here, if possible... haha.
> 
> I did _not _already put in my two weeks. I was talking about my plan to, in case anyone was confused.
> 
> ...



Did you already try to discuss with them your concern over the change in your job description/responsibilities?  Maybe they can make some changes to accommodate you.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 23, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> Quit your job, buy an air mattress, pack up  your camera gear, get in your car and drive around the country for 6 months visiting every relative, friend and acquaintance you've ever had.



Oh! To be young and free and smart enough to take advantage of it!!!!!


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Quit your job, buy an air mattress, pack up  your camera gear, get in your car and drive around the country for 6 months visiting every relative, friend and acquaintance you've ever had.
> ...


Come now, you are talking as silly as someone who wants a Stable, Light, & Cheap tripod.  You can only pick TWO!!!!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 23, 2016)

lol


----------



## Designer (Feb 23, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> I'm still waiting to hear back from my govt boss about the duration of the position. I'm doing marketing work for them, and they literally don't have a single marketing person on staff, so I could potentially end up being their permanent marketing person.


Uhh...

Is there anything about "upside" that you don't quite understand?


----------



## medic2230 (Feb 23, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> :sneaks off to google who Clint Eastwood is:


----------



## Braineack (Feb 23, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > And by the way AstroNikon you're pretty darn smart and make good sense, for all that's worth on a message board sometimes! lol
> ...


I went to school in richmond like DGM, so it's not our faults...

using tapatalk.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 23, 2016)

Designer said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting to hear back from my govt boss about the duration of the position. I'm doing marketing work for them, and they literally don't have a single marketing person on staff, so I could potentially end up being their permanent marketing person.
> ...



?


----------



## Designer (Feb 23, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Uhh...
> ...


Meaning; the new job could easily work into something a lot more "meaningful".


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> :sneaks off to google who Clint Eastwood is:


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 23, 2016)

You're a third of the way thru the job now, is there any possibility of it wrapping up in less than a year? By fall you might be close to looking for another job anyway so you're talking a few/several months. Leaving a job after four months that you committed to do for a year long project seems like it's going to leave them shorthanded with your job being hard to fill - I don't know that I'd necessarily expect a good reference.

You don't know yet if the govt. job will lead to something fulltime/long term - and the boss may not even be able to tell you that. Here county/state jobs have to be posted, the job cannot just be given to anyone without going thru the application/interview process even if you already work there (someone might be likely to get a posted job but anyone who applies has to be considered).

But you already took the part time job so this seems to be more about how to get out of the current job. I'd consider giving them as much notice as possible and maybe you'll be working both jobs for a time so they can find a replacement.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 24, 2016)

I always go to the highest bidder but I'm  in construction 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Feb 24, 2016)

gsgary said:


> I always go to the highest bidder but I'm  in construction
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


That's what all the working girls say.  

What have you erected lately?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 24, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I always go to the highest bidder but I'm  in construction
> ...



Today big money 2 hipped truss roofs


----------



## tiaphoto (Feb 27, 2016)

I would recommend go with what makes you happy, but try to plan it out as much as possible. Some would say stick it out for the job security, but in some cases these days there is no such thing as job security especially if you are working under a big company. Many companies these days are often looking for ways to cut expenses and sometimes outsource so they won't have to worry about employee insurance and what not. Meaning in some case your company can cut you for good to no reason.

Also I feel that if you are unhappy at a job, it will eventually lead to health issues such as depression and other medical problems that essentially effect your performance. And since some employers will see it as slacking instead of you actually being ill from depression and other medical deterioration (because they are horrible at being managers), they may assume you are no longer a good match for them and cut you loose (sometimes ignoring the warning signs of it being their poor working conditions that lead to it). I essentially believe that a person's job position is dependent on both the employee himself and the employer's management ability. If one or both of those have a weak spot, it will come to the a head and can lead to loss of employment. So if you are sad and depressed at your job, I believe it will eventually show and become obvious in your performance.

I think its best to leave when you feel you can't bare it anymore. Its better than trying to break your back to maintain the job and feeling used a the end after enduring a lot of sadness to keep it and still get cut lose.

So I recommend take this new opportunity even if its temporary. It's still money that you can save and prepare for a new job change. I am not sure about how it may look on your resume; but if you ultimately plan to become self employed it may not matter. Just don't let the job affect your health and please remember depression and anxiety IS MEDICAL! No job is worth your health and sanity because if you are sick are no value to the job any and you struggle that much to generate income. 

*but to each is own. Be as smart and tactful about the decision as possible.


----------

